
Iptables Basics - unmole
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/06/07/iptables-basics/
======
ktta
iptables is the standard currently, but I'd suggest learning nftables.
nftables is meant to replace iptables everywhere.

It might take time for it to gain the same usage as iptables, but it is
currently a drop-in replacement for iptables on many distros. Relevant
discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14286016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14286016)

Also: [https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/10/28/what-comes-
aft...](https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2016/10/28/what-comes-after-
iptables-its-successor-of-course-nftables/)

~~~
jedisct1
Nod.

iptables is old and awful.

nftables has been around for quite some time, and is now part of pretty much
all distributions, including Debian. It's way cleaner and easier to use.

There are no reasons to stick to iptables in 2017.

------
z3t4
It's inconvenient that something so important is so hard to understand and
manage.

